# Anyone order a Blackberry Z10?



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Preordered mone yesterday. Anyone else getting one? I'm just hoping some of the features that were dropped come back soon, especially different notifications for each email account. Still looking forward to it, as long as my new server works


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

If it had come out a year ago (when it should have), I would gotten it. Unfortunately for BB, I moved to Android and don't plan to return to BB. A day late and a dollar short.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

When Android was first announced, I wanted to like it. But the fragmentation has soured me on the platform.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

As a current business Blackberry user...it's possible that our team may get these new devices in the months ahead. My current unit actually works quite well.

That said...

With Android owning 70% of the smartphone market and iOS (Apple) about 21%...I'm wondering just how RIM/Blackberry will fare overall in the future. If the Z10 doesn't fly well (lots of sales)...it could be curtains for this platform.


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> As a current business Blackberry user...it's possible that our team may get these new devices in the months ahead. My current unit actually works quite well.
> 
> That said...
> 
> With Android owning 70% of the smartphone market and iOS (Apple) about 21%...I'm wondering just how RIM/Blackberry will fare overall in the future. If the Z10 doesn't fly well (lots of sales)...it could be curtains for this platform.


There's a reported million unit order from someone for the Z10. Largest order in BB's history. It isn't known if it's an order from a carrier or a government/business customer, but either way, it bodes well for the phone.

I actually think the phone will be a very good phone, just a year late...at least for me.


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

I got one at the launch courtesy of BlackBerry and am using it (off an on).

It's a good phone, not great and revolutionary. It's good.
It was hyped up and couldn't possibly deliver.

Once it hits the US market in force, there will be some howling about things that existed on "old" BBs that are now gone. And the UI is a little inconsistent when compared to some others on the market.

It's not even the best phone for me on my desk. I like my HTC 8x Windows Phone better. It works better for me.

And a year late.

The one million order was rumored to be from AT&T. Rumor.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Windows Phone 8 is mainly a non starter here, as it dropped the codec we use for voicemail, and to switch to a supported one would double the size.

Having said that, if I didn't go Blackberry, I probably would go Windows Phone.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

BB? Why? What year is it?


----------



## njblackberry (Dec 29, 2007)

dpeters11 said:


> Windows Phone 8 is mainly a non starter here, as it dropped the codec we use for voicemail, and to switch to a supported one would double the size.
> 
> Having said that, if I didn't go Blackberry, I probably would go Windows Phone.


The codec issue is pretty big and Microsoft refuses to accept it as a problem. It IS a problem.

WP8 isn't approved at work (but I get to evaluate things) and I don't see it getting much traction. Nor do I think that the Z10 (or Zed10 if you prefer) and the rest of the BB10 line is going to restore BlackBerry to the top of the heap. Maybe #3.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Was diehard Blackberry user for many years ... switched to the iPhone with the iPhone 4 on Verizon (then 4S, now 5) and all is great. I now have a steady smooth upgrade path every year.


----------



## studechip (Apr 16, 2012)

Hoosier205 said:


> BB? Why? What year is it?


You clearly haven't seen the new Z10. It's nothing like previous models.


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

studechip;3199016 said:


> You clearly haven't seen the new Z10. It's nothing like previous models.


Of course it is, window dressing aside.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

studechip said:


> You clearly haven't seen the new Z10. It's nothing like previous models.


True. But it's way too late for RIMM to make a comeback now. As others have said, Android and iOS own the smart phone market.

Question: will the Z10 use ActiveSync for communicating to Exchange servers?


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

The OS is nowhere near anything like the old one. It's based on a completely new (to Blackberry phones) system. QNX is nothing like Java.

And yes, unfortunately even with BES10, it uses Activesync. Can't say I'm ecstatic about that actually, at least on the BES side.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

dpeters11;3199024 said:


> The OS is nowhere near anything like the old one. It's based on a completely new (to Blackberry phones) system. QNX is nothing like Java.
> 
> And yes, unfortunately even with BES10, it uses Activesync. Can't say I'm ecstatic about that actually, at least on the BES side.


Can't understand the hate for ActiveSync. Its one of the few things Micro$oft puts out that just works.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

It does work, but there are some things that some of my users like, or I like with the current blackberry model.

Some of my users like to delete messages off the phone without affecting the exchange account. That's not possible with the new system.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Got mine today. Overall I like it. One of my main issues, the lack of differentiation between email notifications was solved with hub++, though hoping it gets baked in at some point.


----------

